

India to launch Mars orbiter in 2013 - sahilz79
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/15/world/asia/india-mars/index.html?hpt=hp_c1

======
dananjaya86
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4385241>

